# Navi richtig einstellen



## addy (4. Jul 2007)

Hallo bin total am verzweifeln.
Will meine erste eigene Homepage gestalten und hänge voll an der Menüleiste fest. Ich habe mir mit Hilfe von CoffeeCup DHTML Menu Builder mir eine Navigationsleiste erstellt. Habe diese dann in den linken Frame eingebunden. Wenn ich nun aber auf eine Verlinkung klicke, passiert nichts außer das mir die komplette navi leiste verschwindet und man gesagt bekommt, das diese Seite nicht lesbar ist. Meine Frage nun: Wie verlinke ich das richtig so das sich beim klick die gewünschte Seite im Hauptframe öffnet? Normal schreibt man ja einfach TARGET="HAUPTFRAME" in die navi und es funzt, doch auch dies hat nicht geklappt.
Hier mein Code: Hoffe jamand kann mir Helfen

Gruß addy

<html>

<head>
<title>Neue Seite 1</title>
<base target="MainFrame">
</head>

<body>



<script type='text/javascript'>

function Go(){
}

/***********************************************************************
    YOU CAN MANUALLY CHANGE THE MENU HERE, BUT BE VERY CAREFUL !
***********************************************************************/

Menu1=new Array ("Startseite","E:\Meine Hompage\Startseite.htm","",0,20,120);

Menu2=new Array("Geschichte","yamaha RD Geschichte.htm","",0,0,120);

Menu3=new Array("RD-Modellreihe","","",14,0,120);
  Menu3_1=new Array ("RD50","E:\Meine Hompage\rd50.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_2=new Array("RD50MX","E:\Meine Hompage\rd50mx.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_3=new Array("RD80LC","E:\Meine Hompage\rd80lc1.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_4=new Array("RD80LC2","E:\Meine Hompage\rd_80_lc_2.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_5=new Array("RD125","E:\Meine Hompage\yamaha_rd_125.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_6=new Array("RD125RDX","E:\Meine Hompage\yamaha_rd_125_rdx.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_7=new Array("RD125LC","E:\Meine Hompage\yamaha_rd_125_lc.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_8=new Array("RD200","E:\Meine Hompage\RD200.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_9=new Array("RD250LC","E:\Meine Hompage\rd_250_lc.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_10=new Array("RD350LC","E:\Meine Hompage\rd350lc.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_11=new Array("RD350YPVS","E:\Meine Hompage\350YPVS.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_12=new Array("RD400","E:\Meine Hompage\yamaha_rd400.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_13=new Array("RD500","E:\Meine Hompage\RD500 seite.htm","",0,20,120);
  Menu3_14=new Array("Rennsport RD´s","E:\Meine Hompage\RD56.htm","",0,20,120);

Menu4=new Array("Wiederaufbau","E:\Meine Hompage\Wiederaufbau.htm","",0,20,120);

Menu5=new Array("Videos","E:\Meine Hompage\videos.htm","",0,20,120);

Menu6=new Array("Links","E:\Meine Hompage\Links.htm","",0,20,120);

Menu7=new Array("Gästebuch","http://www.guestbook24.eu/front/gb.cfm?id=31234","",0,20,120);

Menu8=new Array("Kontakt","E:\Meine Hompage\test.htm","",0,20,80);


var NoOffFirstLineMenus=8;	// Number of first level items
var LowBgColor='FF0000';		// Background color when mouse is not over
var LowSubBgColor='FF0000';	// Background color when mouse is not over on subs
var HighBgColor='FFFFFF';	// Background color when mouse is over
var HighSubBgColor='FFFFFF';	// Background color when mouse is over on subs
var FontLowColor='000000';	// Font color when mouse is not over
var FontSubLowColor='000000';	// Font color subs when mouse is not over
var FontHighColor='FF0000';	// Font color when mouse is over
var FontSubHighColor='FF0000';	// Font color subs when mouse is over
var BorderColor='000000';	// Border color
var BorderSubColor='000000';	// Border color for subs
var BorderWidth=1;		// Border width
var BorderBtwnElmnts=1;		// Border between elements 1 or 0
var FontFamily="Tahoma, Verdana, Arial"	        // Font family menu items
var FontSize=10;			// Font size menu items
var FontBold=0;			// Bold menu items 1 or 0
var FontItalic=0;		// Italic menu items 1 or 0
var MenuTextCentered='left';	// Item text position 'left', 'center' or 'right'
var MenuCentered='left';	// Menu horizontal position 'left', 'center' or 'right'
var MenuVerticalCentered='top';	// Menu vertical position 'top', 'middle','bottom' or static
var ChildOverlap=.2;		// horizontal overlap child/ parent
var ChildVerticalOverlap=.2;	// vertical overlap child/ parent
var StartTop=1;		// Menu offset x coordinate
var StartLeft=1;		// Menu offset y coordinate
var VerCorrect=0;		// Multiple frames y correction
var HorCorrect=0;		// Multiple frames x correction
var LeftPaddng=3;		// Left padding
var TopPaddng=2;		// Top padding
var FirstLineHorizontal=0;	// SET TO 1 FOR HORIZONTAL MENU, 0 FOR VERTICAL
var MenuFramesVertical=1;	// Frames in cols or rows 1 or 0
var DissapearDelay=1000;	// delay before menu folds in
var TakeOverBgColor=1;		// Menu frame takes over background color subitem frame
var FirstLineFrame='navig';	// Frame where first level appears
var SecLineFrame='space';	// Frame where sub levels appear
var DocTargetFrame='space';	// Frame where target documents appear
var TargetLoc='';		// span id for relative positioning
var HideTop=0;			// Hide first level when loading new document 1 or 0
var MenuWrap=1;			// enables/ disables menu wrap 1 or 0
var RightToLeft=0;		// enables/ disables right to left unfold 1 or 0
var UnfoldsOnClick=0;		// Level 1 unfolds onclick/ onmouseover
var WebMasterCheck=0;		// menu tree checking on or off 1 or 0
var ShowArrow=1;		// Uses arrow gifs when 1
var KeepHilite=1;		// Keep selected path highligthed
var Arrws=['tri.gif',5,10,'tridown.gif',10,5,'trileft.gif',5,10];	// Arrow source, width and height


/***********************************************************************
   DO NOT EDIT ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE - IT WILL BREAK THE SCRIPT !
***********************************************************************/

var AgntUsr=navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();
var DomYes=document.getElementById?1:0;
var NavYes=AgntUsr.indexOf('mozilla')!=-1&&AgntUsr.indexOf('compatible')==-1?1:0;
var ExpYes=AgntUsr.indexOf('msie')!=-1?1:0;
var Opr=AgntUsr.indexOf('opera')!=-1?1:0;
var Opr6orless=window.opera && navigator.userAgent.search(/opera.[1-6]/i)!=-1 //DynamicDrive.com added code
if ( Opr6orless!=1 ) { ExpYes = 1 }
var DomNav=DomYes&&NavYes?1:0;
var DomExp=DomYes&&ExpYes?1:0;
var Nav4=NavYes&&!DomYes&&document.layers?1:0;
var Exp4=ExpYes&&!DomYes&&document.all?1:0;
var PosStrt=(NavYes||ExpYes)&&!Opr6orless?1:0;
var FrstLoc,ScLoc,DcLoc;
var ScWinWdth,ScWinHght,FrstWinWdth,FrstWinHght;
var ScLdAgainWin;
var FirstColPos,SecColPos,DocColPos;
var RcrsLvl=0;
var FrstCreat=1,Loadd=0,Creatd=0,IniFlg,AcrssFrms=1;
var FrstCntnr=null,CurrntOvr=null,CloseTmr=null;
var CntrTxt,TxtClose,ImgStr;
var Ztop=100;
var ShwFlg=0;
var M_StrtTp=StartTop,M_StrtLft=StartLeft;
var StaticPos=0;
var LftXtra=DomNav&&!Opr?LeftPaddng:0; //Changed for Opera
var TpXtra=DomNav?TopPaddng:0;
var M_Hide=Nav4?'hide':'hidden';
var M_Show=Nav4?'show':'visible';
var Par=parent.frames[0]&&FirstLineFrame!=SecLineFrame?parent:window;
var Doc=Par.document;
var Bod=Doc.body;
var Trigger=NavYes&&!Opr?Par:Bod; //Changed for Opera

MenuTextCentered=MenuTextCentered==1||MenuTextCentered=='center'?'center':MenuTextCentered==0||MenuTextCentered!='right'?'left':'right';
WbMstrAlrts=["Item not defined: ","Item needs height: ","Item needs width: "];

if(Trigger.onload)Dummy=Trigger.onload;
if(DomNav||Opr)Trigger.addEventListener('load',Go,false); //Changed for Opera
else Trigger.onload=Go;

function Dummy(){return}

function CnclSlct(){return false}

function RePos(){
	FrstWinWdth=ExpYes?FrstLoc.document.body.clientWidth:FrstLoc.innerWidth;
	FrstWinHght=ExpYes?FrstLoc.document.body.clientHeight:FrstLoc.innerHeight;
	ScWinWdth=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.clientWidth:ScLoc.innerWidth;
	ScWinHght=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.clientHeight:ScLoc.innerHeight;
	if(MenuCentered=='justify'&&FirstLineHorizontal){
		FrstCntnr.style.width=FrstWinWdth;
		ClcJus();
		var P=FrstCntnr.FrstMbr,W=Menu1[5],i;
		for(i=0;i<NoOffFirstLineMenus;i++){P.style.width=W;P=P.PrvMbr}}
	StaticPos=-1;
	if(TargetLoc)ClcTrgt();
	if(MenuCentered)ClcLft();
	if(MenuVerticalCentered)ClcTp();
	PosMenu(FrstCntnr,StartTop,StartLeft)}

function UnLoaded(){
	if(CloseTmr)clearTimeout(CloseTmr);
	Loadd=0; Creatd=0;
	if(HideTop){
		var FCStyle=Nav4?FrstCntnr:FrstCntnr.style;
		FCStyle.visibility=M_Hide}}

function ReDoWhole(){
	if(ScWinWdth!=ScLoc.innerWidth||ScWinHght!=ScLoc.innerHeight||FrstWinWdth!=FrstLoc.innerWidth||FrstWinHght!=FrstLoc.innerHeight)Doc.location.reload()}

function Check(WMnu,NoOf){
	var i,array,ArrayLoc;
	ArrayLoc=parent.frames[0]?parent.frames[FirstLineFrame]:self;
	for(i=0;i<NoOf;i++){
		array=WMnu+eval(i+1);
		if(!ArrayLoc[array]){WbMstrAlrt(0,array); return false}
		if(i==0){	if(!ArrayLoc[array][4]){WbMstrAlrt(1,array); return false}
			if(!ArrayLoc[array][5]){WbMstrAlrt(2,array); return false}}
		if(ArrayLoc[array][3])if(!Check(array+'_',ArrayLoc[array][3])) return false}
	return true}

function WbMstrAlrt(No,Xtra){
	return confirm(WbMstrAlrts[No]+Xtra+'   ')}

function Go(){
	Dummy();
	if(Loadd||!PosStrt)return;
	BeforeStart();
	Creatd=0; Loadd=1;
	status='Building menu';
	if(FrstCreat){
		if(FirstLineFrame =="" || !parent.frames[FirstLineFrame]){
			FirstLineFrame=SecLineFrame;
			if(FirstLineFrame =="" || !parent.frames[FirstLineFrame]){
				FirstLineFrame=SecLineFrame=DocTargetFrame;
				if(FirstLineFrame =="" || !parent.frames[FirstLineFrame])FirstLineFrame=SecLineFrame=DocTargetFrame=''}}
		if(SecLineFrame =="" || !parent.frames[SecLineFrame]){
			SecLineFrame=DocTargetFrame;
			if(SecLineFrame =="" || !parent.frames[SecLineFrame])SecLineFrame=DocTargetFrame=FirstLineFrame}
		if(DocTargetFrame =="" || !parent.frames[DocTargetFrame])DocTargetFrame=SecLineFrame;
		if(WebMasterCheck){	if(!Check('Menu',NoOffFirstLineMenus)){status='build aborted';return}}
		FrstLoc=FirstLineFrame!=""?parent.frames[FirstLineFrame]:window;
		ScLoc=SecLineFrame!=""?parent.frames[SecLineFrame]:window;
		DcLoc=DocTargetFrame!=""?parent.frames[DocTargetFrame]:window;
		if (FrstLoc==ScLoc) AcrssFrms=0;
		if (AcrssFrms)FirstLineHorizontal=MenuFramesVertical?0:1;
		FrstWinWdth=ExpYes?FrstLoc.document.body.clientWidth:FrstLoc.innerWidth;
		FrstWinHght=ExpYes?FrstLoc.document.body.clientHeight:FrstLoc.innerHeight;
		ScWinWdth=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.clientWidth:ScLoc.innerWidth;
		ScWinHght=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.clientHeight:ScLoc.innerHeight;
		if(Nav4){	CntrTxt=MenuTextCentered!='left'?"<div align='"+MenuTextCentered+"'>":"";
			TxtClose="</font>"+MenuTextCentered!='left'?"</div>":""}}
	FirstColPos=Nav4?FrstLoc.document:FrstLoc.document.body;
	SecColPos=Nav4?ScLoc.document:ScLoc.document.body;
	DocColPos=Nav4?DcLoc.document:ScLoc.document.body;
	if (TakeOverBgColor)FirstColPos.bgColor=AcrssFrms?SecColPos.bgColorocColPos.bgColor;
	if(MenuCentered=='justify'&&FirstLineHorizontal)ClcJus();
	if(FrstCreat){
		FrstCntnr=CreateMenuStructure('Menu',NoOffFirstLineMenus);
		FrstCreat=AcrssFrms?0:1}
	else CreateMenuStructureAgain('Menu',NoOffFirstLineMenus);
	if(TargetLoc)ClcTrgt();
	if(MenuCentered)ClcLft();
	if(MenuVerticalCentered)ClcTp();
	PosMenu(FrstCntnr,StartTop,StartLeft);
	IniFlg=1;
	Initiate();
	Creatd=1;
	if (AcrssFrms) 	//Added for Opera
		{	 //Added for Opera
		ScLdAgainWin=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body:ScLoc;
		ScLdAgainWin.onunload=UnLoaded;
		}	 //Added for Opera
	Trigger.onresize=Nav4?ReDoWhole:RePos;
	AfterBuild();
	if(MenuVerticalCentered=='static'&&!AcrssFrms)setInterval('KeepPos()',250);
	status='Menu ready for use'}

function KeepPos(){
	var TS=ExpYes?FrstLoc.document.body.scrollTop:FrstLoc.pageYOffset;
	if(TS!=StaticPos){
		var FCStyle=Nav4?FrstCntnr:FrstCntnr.style;
		FCStyle.top=FrstCntnr.OrgTop=StartTop+TS;StaticPos=TS}}

function ClcJus(){
	var a=BorderBtwnElmnts?1:2,b=BorderBtwnElmnts?BorderWidth:0;
	var Size=Math.round(((FrstWinWdth-a*BorderWidth)/NoOffFirstLineMenus)-b),i,j;
	for(i=1;i<NoOffFirstLineMenus+1;i++){j=eval('Menu'+i);j[5]=Size}
	StartLeft=0}

function ClcTrgt(){
	var TLoc=Nav4?FrstLoc.document.layers[TargetLoc]omYes?FrstLoc.document.getElementById(TargetLoc):FrstLoc.document.all[TargetLoc];
	StartTop=M_StrtTp;
	StartLeft=M_StrtLft;
	if(DomYes){
		while(TLoc){StartTop+=TLoc.offsetTop;StartLeft+=TLoc.offsetLeft;TLoc=TLoc.offsetParent}}
	else{	StartTop+=Nav4?TLoc.pageY:TLoc.offsetTop;StartLeft+=Nav4?TLoc.pageX:TLoc.offsetLeft}}

function ClcLft(){
	if(MenuCentered!='left'&&MenuCentered!='justify'){
		var Size=FrstWinWdth-(!Nav4?parseInt(FrstCntnr.style.width):FrstCntnr.clip.width);
		StartLeft=M_StrtLft;
		StartLeft+=MenuCentered=='right'?Size:Size/2}}

function ClcTp(){
	if(MenuVerticalCentered!='top'&&MenuVerticalCentered!='static'){
		var Size=FrstWinHght-(!Nav4?parseInt(FrstCntnr.style.height):FrstCntnr.clip.height);
		StartTop=M_StrtTp;
		StartTop+=MenuVerticalCentered=='bottom'?Size:Size/2}}

function PosMenu(CntnrPntr,Tp,Lt){
	var Topi,Lefti,Hori;
	var Cntnr=CntnrPntr;
	var Mmbr=Cntnr.FrstMbr;
	var CntnrStyle=!Nav4?Cntnr.style:Cntnr;
	var MmbrStyle=!Nav4?Mmbr.style:Mmbr;
	var PadL=Mmbr.value.indexOf('<')==-1?LftXtra:0;
	var PadT=Mmbr.value.indexOf('<')==-1?TpXtra:0;
	var MmbrWt=!Nav4?parseInt(MmbrStyle.width)+PadL:MmbrStyle.clip.width;
	var MmbrHt=!Nav4?parseInt(MmbrStyle.height)+PadT:MmbrStyle.clip.height;
	var CntnrWt=!Nav4?parseInt(CntnrStyle.width):CntnrStyle.clip.width;
	var CntnrHt=!Nav4?parseInt(CntnrStyle.height):CntnrStyle.clip.height;
	var SubTp,SubLt;
	RcrsLvl++;
	if (RcrsLvl==1 && AcrssFrms)!MenuFramesVertical?Tp=FrstWinHght-CntnrHt+(Nav4?4:0):Lt=RightToLeft?0:FrstWinWdth-CntnrWt+(Nav4?4:0);
	if (RcrsLvl==2 && AcrssFrms)!MenuFramesVertical?Tp=0:Lt=RightToLeft?ScWinWdth-CntnrWt:0;
	if (RcrsLvl==2 && AcrssFrms){Tp+=VerCorrect;Lt+=HorCorrect}
	CntnrStyle.top=RcrsLvl==1?Tp:0;
	Cntnr.OrgTop=Tp;
	CntnrStyle.left=RcrsLvl==1?Lt:0;
	Cntnr.OrgLeft=Lt;
	if (RcrsLvl==1 && FirstLineHorizontal){
		Hori=1;Lefti=CntnrWt-MmbrWt-2*BorderWidth;Topi=0}
	else{	Hori=Lefti=0;Topi=CntnrHt-MmbrHt-2*BorderWidth}
	while(Mmbr!=null){
		MmbrStyle.left=Lefti+BorderWidth;
		MmbrStyle.top=Topi+BorderWidth;
		if(Nav4)Mmbr.CmdLyr.moveTo(Lefti+BorderWidth,Topi+BorderWidth);
		if(Mmbr.ChildCntnr){
			if(RightToLeft)ChldCntnrWdth=Nav4?Mmbr.ChildCntnr.clip.widtharseInt(Mmbr.ChildCntnr.style.width);
			if(Hori){	SubTp=Topi+MmbrHt+2*BorderWidth;
				SubLt=RightToLeft?Lefti+MmbrWt-ChldCntnrWdth:Lefti}
			else{	SubLt=RightToLeft?Lefti-ChldCntnrWdth+ChildOverlap*MmbrWt+BorderWidth:Lefti+(1-ChildOverlap)*MmbrWt+BorderWidth;
				SubTp=RcrsLvl==1&&AcrssFrms?Topi:Topi+ChildVerticalOverlap*MmbrHt}
			PosMenu(Mmbr.ChildCntnr,SubTp,SubLt)}
		Mmbr=Mmbr.PrvMbr;
		if(Mmbr){	MmbrStyle=!Nav4?Mmbr.style:Mmbr;
			PadL=Mmbr.value.indexOf('<')==-1?LftXtra:0;
			PadT=Mmbr.value.indexOf('<')==-1?TpXtra:0;
			MmbrWt=!Nav4?parseInt(MmbrStyle.width)+PadL:MmbrStyle.clip.width;
			MmbrHt=!Nav4?parseInt(MmbrStyle.height)+PadT:MmbrStyle.clip.height;
			Hori?Lefti-=BorderBtwnElmnts?(MmbrWt+BorderWidth)MmbrWt):Topi-=BorderBtwnElmnts?(MmbrHt+BorderWidth)MmbrHt)}}
	RcrsLvl--}

function Initiate(){
	if(IniFlg){	Init(FrstCntnr);IniFlg=0;
		if(ShwFlg)AfterCloseAll();ShwFlg=0}}

function Init(CntnrPntr){
	var Mmbr=CntnrPntr.FrstMbr;
	var MCStyle=Nav4?CntnrPntr:CntnrPntr.style;
	RcrsLvl++;
	MCStyle.visibility=RcrsLvl==1?M_Show:M_Hide;
	while(Mmbr!=null){
		if(Mmbr.Hilite){Mmbr.Hilite=0;if(KeepHilite)LowItem(Mmbr)}
		if(Mmbr.ChildCntnr) Init(Mmbr.ChildCntnr);
		Mmbr=Mmbr.PrvMbr}
	RcrsLvl--}

function ClearAllChilds(Pntr){
	var CPCCStyle;
	while (Pntr){
		if(Pntr.Hilite){
			Pntr.Hilite=0;
			if(KeepHilite)LowItem(Pntr);
			if(Pntr.ChildCntnr){
				CPCCStyle=Nav4?Pntr.ChildCntnrntr.ChildCntnr.style;
				CPCCStyle.visibility=M_Hide;
				ClearAllChilds(Pntr.ChildCntnr.FrstMbr)}
			break}
		Pntr=Pntr.PrvMbr}}

function GoTo(){
	if(this.LinkTxt){
		status='';
		var HP=Nav4?this.LowLyr:this;
		LowItem(HP);
		this.LinkTxt.indexOf('javascript:')!=-1?eval(this.LinkTxt)cLoc.location.href=this.LinkTxt}}

function HiliteItem(P){
	if(Nav4){
		if(P.ro)P.document.images[P.rid].src=P.ri2;
		else{	if(P.HiBck)P.bgColor=P.HiBck;
			if(P.value.indexOf('<img')==-1){
				P.document.write(P.Ovalue);
				P.document.close()}}}
	else{	if(P.ro){	var Lc=P.Level==1?FrstLoc:ScLoc;
			Lc.document.images[P.rid].src=P.ri2}
		else{	if(P.HiBck)P.style.backgroundColor=P.HiBck;
			if(P.HiFntClr)P.style.color=P.HiFntClr}}
	P.Hilite=1}

function LowItem(P){
	if(P.ro){	if(Nav4)P.document.images[P.rid].src=P.ri1;
		else{	var Lc=P.Level==1?FrstLoc:ScLoc;
			Lc.document.images[P.rid].src=P.ri1}}
	else{	if(Nav4){	if(P.LoBck)P.bgColor=P.LoBck;
			if(P.value.indexOf('<img')==-1){
				P.document.write(P.value);
				P.document.close()}}
		else{	if(P.LoBck)P.style.backgroundColor=P.LoBck;
			if(P.LwFntClr)P.style.color=P.LwFntClr}}}

function OpenMenu(){
	if(!Loadd||!Creatd) return;
	var TpScrlld=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.scrollTop:ScLoc.pageYOffset;
	var LScrlld=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.scrollLeft:ScLoc.pageXOffset;
	var CCnt=Nav4?this.LowLyr.ChildCntnr:this.ChildCntnr;
	var ThisHt=Nav4?this.clip.heightarseInt(this.style.height);
	var ThisWt=Nav4?this.clip.widtharseInt(this.style.width);
	var ThisLft=AcrssFrms&&this.Level==1&&!FirstLineHorizontal?0:Nav4?this.Container.leftarseInt(this.Container.style.left);
	var ThisTp=AcrssFrms&&this.Level==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?0:Nav4?this.Container.toparseInt(this.Container.style.top);
	var HP=Nav4?this.LowLyr:this;
	CurrntOvr=this;
	IniFlg=0;
	ClearAllChilds(this.Container.FrstMbr);
	HiliteItem(HP);
	if(CCnt!=null){
		if(!ShwFlg){ShwFlg=1;	BeforeFirstOpen()}
		var CCW=Nav4?this.LowLyr.ChildCntnr.clip.widtharseInt(this.ChildCntnr.style.width);
		var CCH=Nav4?this.LowLyr.ChildCntnr.clip.heightarseInt(this.ChildCntnr.style.height);
		var ChCntTL=Nav4?this.LowLyr.ChildCntnr:this.ChildCntnr.style;
		var SubLt=AcrssFrms&&this.Level==1?CCnt.OrgLeft+ThisLft+LScrlld:CCnt.OrgLeft+ThisLft;
		var SubTp=AcrssFrms&&this.Level==1?CCnt.OrgTop+ThisTp+TpScrlld:CCnt.OrgTop+ThisTp;
		if(MenuWrap){
			if(RightToLeft){
				if(SubLt<LScrlld)SubLt=this.Level==1?LScrlld:SubLt+(CCW+(1-2*ChildOverlap)*ThisWt);
				if(SubLt+CCW>ScWinWdth+LScrlld)SubLt=ScWinWdth+LScrlld-CCW}
			else{	if(SubLt+CCW>ScWinWdth+LScrlld)SubLt=this.Level==1?ScWinWdth+LScrlld-CCW:SubLt-(CCW+(1-2*ChildOverlap)*ThisWt);
				if(SubLt<LScrlld)SubLt=LScrlld}
			if(SubTp+CCH>TpScrlld+ScWinHght)SubTp=this.Level==1?SubTp=TpScrlld+ScWinHght-CCH:SubTp-CCH+(1-2*ChildVerticalOverlap)*ThisHt;
			if(SubTp<TpScrlld)SubTp=TpScrlld}
		ChCntTL.top=SubTp;ChCntTL.left=SubLt;ChCntTL.visibility=M_Show}
	status=this.LinkTxt}

function OpenMenuClick(){
	if(!Loadd||!Creatd) return;
	var HP=Nav4?this.LowLyr:this;
	CurrntOvr=this;
	IniFlg=0;
	ClearAllChilds(this.Container.FrstMbr);
	HiliteItem(HP);
	status=this.LinkTxt}

function CloseMenu(){
	if(!Loadd||!Creatd) return;
	if(!KeepHilite){
		var HP=Nav4?this.LowLyr:this;
		LowItem(HP)}
	status='';
	if(this==CurrntOvr){
		IniFlg=1;
		if(CloseTmr)clearTimeout(CloseTmr);
		CloseTmr=setTimeout('Initiate(CurrntOvr)',DissapearDelay)}}

function CntnrSetUp(Wdth,Hght,NoOff){
	var x=RcrsLvl==1?BorderColor:BorderSubColor;
	this.FrstMbr=null;
	this.OrgLeft=this.OrgTop=0;
	if(x)this.bgColor=x;
	if(Nav4){	this.visibility='hide';
		this.resizeTo(Wdth,Hght)}
	else{	if(x)this.style.backgroundColor=x;
		this.style.width=Wdth;
		this.style.height=Hght;
		this.style.fontFamily=FontFamily;
		this.style.fontWeight=FontBold?'bold':'normal';
		this.style.fontStyle=FontItalic?'italic':'normal';
		this.style.fontSize=FontSize+'pt';
		this.style.zIndex=RcrsLvl+Ztop}}

function MbrSetUp(MmbrCntnr,PrMmbr,WhatMenu,Wdth,Hght){
	var Location=RcrsLvl==1?FrstLoc:ScLoc;
	var MemVal=eval(WhatMenu+'[0]');
	var t,T,L,W,H,S;
	var a,b,c,d;
	this.PrvMbr=PrMmbr;
	this.Level=RcrsLvl;
	this.LinkTxt=eval(WhatMenu+'[1]');
	this.Container=MmbrCntnr;
	this.ChildCntnr=null;
	this.Hilite=0;
	this.style.overflow='hidden';
	this.style.cursor=ExpYes&&(this.LinkTxt||(RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick))?'hand':'default';
	this.ro=0;
	if(MemVal.indexOf('rollover')!=-1){
		this.ro=1;
		this.ri1=MemVal.substring(MemVal.indexOf(':')+1,MemVal.lastIndexOf(':'));
		this.ri2=MemVal.substring(MemVal.lastIndexOf(':')+1,MemVal.length);
		this.rid=WhatMenu+'i';MemVal="
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"}
	this.value=MemVal;
	if(RcrsLvl==1){
		a=LowBgColor;
		b=HighBgColor;
		c=FontLowColor;
		d=FontHighColor}
	else{	a=LowSubBgColor;
		b=HighSubBgColor;
		c=FontSubLowColor;
		d=FontSubHighColor}
	this.LoBck=a;
	this.LwFntClr=c;
	this.HiBck=b;
	this.HiFntClr=d;
	this.style.color=this.LwFntClr;
	if(this.LoBck)this.style.backgroundColor=this.LoBck;
	this.style.textAlign=MenuTextCentered;
	if(eval(WhatMenu+'[2]'))this.style.backgroundImage="url(\'"+eval(WhatMenu+'[2]')+"\')";
	if(MemVal.indexOf('<')==-1){
		this.style.width=Wdth-LftXtra;
		this.style.height=Hght-TpXtra;
		this.style.paddingLeft=LeftPaddng;
		this.style.paddingTop=TopPaddng}
	else{	this.style.width=Wdth;
		this.style.height=Hght}
	if(MemVal.indexOf('<')==-1&&DomYes){
		t=Location.document.createTextNode(MemVal);
		this.appendChild(t)}
	else this.innerHTML=MemVal;
	if(eval(WhatMenu+'[3]')&&ShowArrow){
		a=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?3:RightToLeft?6:0;
		S=Arrws[a];
		W=Arrws[a+1];
		H=Arrws[a+2];
		T=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?Hght-H-2Hght-H)/2;
		L=RightToLeft?2:Wdth-W-2;
		if(DomYes){

			t=Location.document.createElement('img');
			this.appendChild(t);
			t.style.position='absolute';
			t.src=S;

			t.style.width=W;
			t.style.height=H;
			t.style.top=T;
			t.style.left=L}
		else{	MemVal+="<div style='position:absolute; top:"+T+"; left:"+L+"; width:"+W+"; height:"+H+";visibility:inherit'>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>";
			this.innerHTML=MemVal}}
	if(ExpYes){this.onselectstart=CnclSlct;
		this.onmouseover=RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick?OpenMenuClick:OpenMenu;
		this.onmouseout=CloseMenu;
		this.onclick=RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick&&eval(WhatMenu+'[3]')?OpenMenu:GoTo	}
	else{	RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick?this.addEventListener('mouseover',OpenMenuClick,false):this.addEventListener('mouseover',OpenMenu,false);
		this.addEventListener('mouseout',CloseMenu,false);
		RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick&&eval(WhatMenu+'[3]')?this.addEventListener('click',OpenMenu,false):this.addEventListener('click',GoTo,false)}}

function NavMbrSetUp(MmbrCntnr,PrMmbr,WhatMenu,Wdth,Hght){
	var a,b,c,d;
	if(RcrsLvl==1){
		a=LowBgColor;
		b=HighBgColor;
		c=FontLowColor;
		d=FontHighColor}
	else {	a=LowSubBgColor;
		b=HighSubBgColor;
		c=FontSubLowColor;
		d=FontSubHighColor	}
	this.value=eval(WhatMenu+'[0]');
	this.ro=0;
	if(this.value.indexOf('rollover')!=-1){
		this.ro=1;
		this.ri1=this.value.substring(this.value.indexOf(':')+1,this.value.lastIndexOf(':'));
		this.ri2=this.value.substring(this.value.lastIndexOf(':')+1,this.value.length);
		this.rid=WhatMenu+'i';this.value="
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"}
	if(LeftPaddng&&this.value.indexOf('<')==-1&&MenuTextCentered=='left')this.value='&nbsp\;'+this.value;
	if(FontBold)this.value=this.value.bold();
	if(FontItalic)this.value=this.value.italics();
	this.Ovalue=this.value;
	this.value=this.value.fontcolor(c);
	this.Ovalue=this.Ovalue.fontcolor(d);
	this.value=CntrTxt+"<font face='"+FontFamily+"' point-size='"+FontSize+"'>"+this.value+TxtClose;
	this.Ovalue=CntrTxt+"<font face='"+FontFamily+"' point-size='"+FontSize+"'>"+this.Ovalue+TxtClose;
	this.LoBck=a;
	this.HiBck=b;
	this.ChildCntnr=null;
	this.PrvMbr=PrMmbr;
	this.Hilite=0;
	this.visibility='inherit';
	if(this.LoBck)this.bgColor=this.LoBck;
	this.resizeTo(Wdth,Hght);
	if(!AcrssFrms&&eval(WhatMenu+'[2]'))this.background.src=eval(WhatMenu+'[2]');
	this.document.write(this.value);
	this.document.close();
	this.CmdLyr=new Layer(Wdth,MmbrCntnr);
	this.CmdLyr.Level=RcrsLvl;
	this.CmdLyr.LinkTxt=eval(WhatMenu+'[1]');
	this.CmdLyr.visibility='inherit';
	this.CmdLyr.onmouseover=RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick?OpenMenuClick:OpenMenu;
	this.CmdLyr.onmouseout=CloseMenu;
	this.CmdLyr.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEUP);
	this.CmdLyr.onmouseup=RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick&&eval(WhatMenu+'[3]')?OpenMenu:GoTo;
	this.CmdLyr.LowLyr=this;
	this.CmdLyr.resizeTo(Wdth,Hght);
	this.CmdLyr.Container=MmbrCntnr;
	if(eval(WhatMenu+'[3]')&&ShowArrow){
		a=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?3:RightToLeft?6:0;
		this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr=new Layer(Arrws[a+1],this.CmdLyr);
		this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.visibility='inherit';
		this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.top=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?Hght-Arrws[a+2]-2Hght-Arrws[a+2])/2;
		this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.left=RightToLeft?2:Wdth-Arrws[a+1]-2;
		this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.width=Arrws[a+1];
		this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.height=Arrws[a+2];
		ImgStr="
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




";
		this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.document.write(ImgStr);
		this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.document.close()}}

function CreateMenuStructure(MName,NumberOf){
	RcrsLvl++;
	var i,NoOffSubs,Mbr,Wdth=0,Hght=0;
	var PrvMmbr=null;
	var WMnu=MName+'1';
	var MenuWidth=eval(WMnu+'[5]');
	var MenuHeight=eval(WMnu+'[4]');
	var Location=RcrsLvl==1?FrstLoc:ScLoc;
	if (RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal){
		for(i=1;i<NumberOf+1;i++){
			WMnu=MName+eval(i);
			Wdth=eval(WMnu+'[5]')?Wdth+eval(WMnu+'[5]'):Wdth+MenuWidth}
		Wdth=BorderBtwnElmnts?Wdth+(NumberOf+1)*BorderWidth:Wdth+2*BorderWidth;Hght=MenuHeight+2*BorderWidth}
	else{	for(i=1;i<NumberOf+1;i++){
			WMnu=MName+eval(i);
			Hght=eval(WMnu+'[4]')?Hght+eval(WMnu+'[4]'):Hght+MenuHeight}
		Hght=BorderBtwnElmnts?Hght+(NumberOf+1)*BorderWidth:Hght+2*BorderWidth;Wdth=MenuWidth+2*BorderWidth}
	if(DomYes){
		var MmbrCntnr=Location.document.createElement("div");
		MmbrCntnr.style.position='absolute';
		MmbrCntnr.style.visibility='hidden';
		Location.document.body.appendChild(MmbrCntnr)}
	else{	if(Nav4) var MmbrCntnr=new Layer(Wdth,Location)
		else{	WMnu+='c';
			Location.document.body.insertAdjacentHTML("AfterBegin","<div id='"+WMnu+"' style='visibility:hidden; position:absolute;'><\/div>");
			var MmbrCntnr=Location.document.all[WMnu]}}
	MmbrCntnr.SetUp=CntnrSetUp;
	MmbrCntnr.SetUp(Wdth,Hght,NumberOf);
	if(Exp4){	MmbrCntnr.InnerString='';
		for(i=1;i<NumberOf+1;i++){
			WMnu=MName+eval(i);
			MmbrCntnr.InnerString+="<div id='"+WMnu+"' style='position:absolute;'><\/div>"}
		MmbrCntnr.innerHTML=MmbrCntnr.InnerString}
	for(i=1;i<NumberOf+1;i++){
		WMnu=MName+eval(i);
		NoOffSubs=eval(WMnu+'[3]');
		Wdth=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?eval(WMnu+'[5]')?eval(WMnu+'[5]'):MenuWidth:MenuWidth;
		Hght=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?MenuHeight:eval(WMnu+'[4]')?eval(WMnu+'[4]'):MenuHeight;
		if(DomYes){
			Mbr=Location.document.createElement("div");
			Mbr.style.position='absolute';
			Mbr.style.visibility='inherit';
			MmbrCntnr.appendChild(Mbr)}
		else Mbr=Nav4?new Layer(Wdth,MmbrCntnr):Location.document.all[WMnu];
		Mbr.SetUp=Nav4?NavMbrSetUp:MbrSetUp;
		Mbr.SetUp(MmbrCntnr,PrvMmbr,WMnu,Wdth,Hght);
		if(NoOffSubs) Mbr.ChildCntnr=CreateMenuStructure(WMnu+'_',NoOffSubs);
		PrvMmbr=Mbr}
	MmbrCntnr.FrstMbr=Mbr;
	RcrsLvl--;
	return(MmbrCntnr)}

function CreateMenuStructureAgain(MName,NumberOf){
	var i,WMnu,NoOffSubs,PrvMmbr,Mbr=FrstCntnr.FrstMbr;
	RcrsLvl++;
	for(i=NumberOf;i>0;i--){
		WMnu=MName+eval(i);
		NoOffSubs=eval(WMnu+'[3]');
		PrvMmbr=Mbr;
		if(NoOffSubs)Mbr.ChildCntnr=CreateMenuStructure(WMnu+'_',NoOffSubs);
		Mbr=Mbr.PrvMbr}
	RcrsLvl--}

function BeforeStart(){return}

function AfterBuild(){return}

function BeforeFirstOpen(){return}

function AfterCloseAll(){return}

</script>
<noscript>Your browser does not support script</noscript>



</body>

</html>


----------



## HoaX (4. Jul 2007)

du bist im falschen forum - es gibt nicht umsosnt in jeder kategorie einen post Vor dem ersten Posten bitte lesen!

hier ist ein java-forum, keines für javascript


----------



## function (4. Jul 2007)

OMG - sag ich da nur! ich weiß ja nicht ob du nur schnell eine homepage haben willst oder dich auch nur ansatzweise ernsthaft mit dem erstllen von homepages beschäftigen willst...
wenn das erstere der fall ist benutze lieber dreamweaver ist in meinen augen der einzige sinnvolle wysiwyg editor...
wenn das zweite tatsächlich der fall ist, aufjedenfall erstmal fingerweg von diesen editoren und lerne html, css, php und javascript - denke die reihenfolge ist auch am sinnvollsten...
bei dem "code" da oben sag ich nix zu ist halt der editor quatsch.


----------



## VuuRWerK (5. Jul 2007)

Ach Du ka**e was ist das denn??? Willst Du hier jemanden verarschen? Sowas kannste doch keinem anbieten, das ist ja nicht nur schlimmstes JS sondern allerschlimmstes HTML :shock: 

Also wenn ich sowas sehe, nicht nur das man JavaScript-Fragen in nem JavaForum postet, sondern auch das man nichtmal Code-Tags verwendet und noch dazu den schlechtesten HTML und JS Code, da bekomm ich einen unbändigen Würgereiz! Wenn Du ernsthaft daran interessiert bist eine Homepage zu haben dann entweder lerne es richtig oder gebe es einer Agentur in Auftrag aber sowas, ne das kannste vergessen ...

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## UsadoEmbommat (17. Sep 2008)

New kinky Makol FREE preview online: ass fisting, anal fucking, dildos, shaved pussy! Subscription for access to the kinkybizarre Makol videos only
penous of an indian kristy b porn preteens ccp porn red tube  lesbian pictur of womanpictur  Las versiones porno de Youtube - Pornotube y Youporn.
Hot Teen Painfully Fucked Doggy Style · Gorgeous Busty Babe With Perfect Tits Fucked Doggy Style · Young Latina Teen Giving A Hardcore BJ

incest sex paris hilton sex free gay porn farm sex ebony sex anal orgasm free sex stories dog porn japanese porn naruto porn anal sex teen sex taylor rain anal free sex movies sex toys granny sex porn pictures sex in public free porn video arab sex bbw anal teen anal sex forced sex free sex games paris hilton sex 
YouTube - Suck My Kiss - RHCP Cover
Download carmen electra rsquo s aerobic striptease vol 1 as free warez download from rapidsahare or  downloadreactor.com free movie downloads and reviews

lolita porn anal girls xxx porn teen anal anal lesbians anal hentai fat anal huge anal free streaming porn anal pounding extreme anal free sex clips first time anal sex girls having sex sex scene hardcore anal celebrity sex free sex games anime porn dog sex porn stars anime porn sex and the city anal destruction porn hub hardcore anal celebrity sex rough sex amateur porn pinay sex scandal download 
YouTube - blonde secretary(complete!!)
Free porn movies and pictures for everyone! . More Photo & Movie Galleries:  November 2 - Asian : asian teen fuck her pussy with dildo (12 pics)

gay gree porn nardcore porn american idol porn vid stormy porn free 69 porn movies strip poker porn free video webcam amatuer free porn videos sausage fest porn extreame xxx porn truth or dare porn free online porn stories neko porn lesbians doing their sisters porn nude sailor moon porn absolutely free nude porn no credit card required full length free porn videos free schoolgirl porn access velicity female porn star chanelle ault porn stard preteen porn lolitas free young porn movies money order anal porn free worldsex hardcore porn ceberty porn sites gay male porn art 
Content of this nature is not necessarily prohibited on YouTube,  russians will through u gypsys out just like they did 1300 years ago fucking nomads.
Marks links to free porn, xxx pictures, porn movies, xxx videos, and sex blogs.


----------

